# looking for dovii cichlid



## Dragona (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi looking for dovii cichlid, please text 647 891 3503


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Terra Greenhouse in Milton on Britannia Road just west of Trafalgar Road. I saw a tank labeled Dovi Cichlids a couple of weeks ago. 
--
Paul


----------



## Dragona (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks will check it out for sure


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

www.aquatropics.ca

check them out


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Check Kijiji also. I sold about 500 dovii to a number of stores in the GTA last year and I now see them popping up here and there for sale from people who purchased them...lots around the 6-8 inch mark


----------

